# sponge filters



## jamez&becca (Apr 22, 2010)

looking for sponge filters where has the best price


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

pretty sure some of our sponsors have them in stock....at least i know canadian aquatics(charles and mykiss)..aprils pet and aquatics(april)..and island pets(rastapus)..have them...


----------

